
Abolish the CIA and FISA - classicsnoot
https://americanmind.org/essays/abolish-the-cia/
======
bediger4000
From the article: "Intelligence officials abuse their positions to discredit
opposition to the Democratic Party, of which they are part."

Ummm....

~~~
classicsnoot
Can you refute the statement or do you just find it troubling? I know the
trope is that Intel people are all crew cut conservatives, but, like most
Hollywood stereotypes, that is utter codswallop. The American University
Complex churns out left leaning specialists, and the intelligence agencies
hire exclusively from the AUC. It is not a very big leap at all. Stztrok and
Page are very representative of modern IC.

~~~
bediger4000
I find it troubling,in that it indicates that the author believes the FBI are
already politicized just the wrong way, but also I think it's kind of not
true.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COINTELPRO](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COINTELPRO)

[https://www.theguardian.com/us-
COINtelnews/2019/aug/08/fbi-o...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-
COINtelnews/2019/aug/08/fbi-oregon-anti-pipeline-jordan-cove-activists)

[https://theappeal.org/the-fbi-used-a-made-up-category-to-
jus...](https://theappeal.org/the-fbi-used-a-made-up-category-to-justify-
surveillance-of-black-activists-what-else-is-it-doing/)

> Stztrok and Page are very representative of modern IC.

How do you mean? Aren't Strzrok and Page institutionalists at heart? Also, how
do you think you know this?

